
Mudita Pure: a modern take on a classic phone - nbrempel
https://mudita.com/products/pure/
======
dangus
Another expensive phone like The Light Phone that seems to ignore the
existence of feature phones.

$300 is vastly overpriced for either this or The Light Phone. On top of that,
you have to deal with a long wait and a company without any sort of track
record.

What you really want is $80 basic cell phone that’s already sold by the likes
of Nokia, Alcatel, etc and given away for free by prepaid phone carriers.

The disturbing part is that the “premium” features of this phone are sold as
snake oil for the paranoid.

> You can choose between white light and the sunset light, which is closer to
> red. It promotes the secretion of melatonin, resulting in an improved
> sleeping quality.

Let me get this straight, they’re claiming that this phone’s flashlight will
help you secrete melatonin? That’s a big fat “citation needed” and an outright
lie.

A low SAR value is similarly not a feature. Are they even being specific about
how their value compares to other phones? They seem to just say “ours is
lower, trust us.” And their SAR page is incredibly misleading, and even though
it’s very long it doesn’t even seem to tell us what the value is for this
phone. Is it lower than a typical iPhone? We don’t know. We are just treated
to a bunch of WiFi sensitivity paranoia and what I can only assume are
misleading citations of scientific studies.

> That is not to say that extended exposure to non-ionizing radiation isn’t
> harmful, we know that it is.

I don’t know that it is. You’re telling me that it is to try and sell a $300
feature phone, on IndieGoGo, where you can just take my money and run.

~~~
EricRiese
You're behind the times on the red light/melatonin feature. It's now built
into probably every major OS. Windows calls it Night Light. Apple calls it
Night Shift. Android calls it Night Mode. I used to use the f.lux app on Linux
but now it's built into GNOME. Try it out, it's pretty easy to feel the
difference, IMO.

~~~
agucova
I don't think he is talking about the screen, they advertise it for both the
flashlight and the backlight. The quote comes from the flashlight of the
phone, which has two models, one white and another "sunlight-like" for
melatonin.

But the whole thing makes me wonder, who uses the flashlight that much (near
her eyes) for it to even start affecting your circadian rhythm.

TL;DR: The screen sure, the flashlight, I doubt it.

------
Vxss
I don't see the solution that this phone offers that can't be resolved by
purchasing older generation phones.

It looks aesthetically beautiful and the technology behind is great, but it's
a solution looking for a problem. Like all the concentration apps/services
that people are installing, turning off is a problem of the mind/body that
can't be fixed by going 'we need more tech up in here'.

------
rusticpenn
The problem is that, I use skype and whatsapp and my primary contact points
and I need these in a basic phone.

~~~
peatmoss
If the goal is purely to limit distraction on the device, a lack of maps is
another deal-breaker for me on any phone.

~~~
rusticpenn
Self Control is an art, however my goal is not to limit distraction, but to
have a small feature phone ( whatsapp, skype, gps (maps)) and a nice tablet
for everything else. The requirements are being met by smartwatches+
smartphones+tablets but that is one too many devices for me.

------
atonse
Genuine question for radio/medical people here.

Is there any value in advertising less "radiation exposure"? I thought this
was an answered question, that cell phone radiation is non-ionizing and has no
health effects.

And also, even if your cell phone isn't projecting, you're bathing in cell
tower waves all the time (which is why you have a signal).

I'm sure the inverse square law probably applies here as far as strength but
the overall point holds, correct?

~~~
m0w
non-ionizing does not mean no health effects. this is the lie.

------
cody-code
I would actually be interested in something like this if it were open source.
But as it is I actually need a few services like telegram to be on my phone,
and here I can’t even program it into the messages app myself.

------
acd
I have a caterpillar b35 phone. Battery last long. You don’t fiddle and waste
time with it. Also has an iPhone. It’s good to relearn to be offline. Ie not a
mobile phone zombie :).

------
b34r
I really hate that the screen is a different color from the chassis

------
nikolay
One can buy a brand-new Nokia 10X phone for about $25.

